# Probleme mit /etc/make.conf

## Neo@X-factor

Hallo!

Also ich habe einen Duron 600 und dies ist meine make.conf[Ausschnitt]:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow -mmmx"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow -mmmx"

```

Doch wenn ich nun z.b.: emerge lynx mache kommt das:

```

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow -mmmx -DANSI_VARARGS ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

```

Was stimmt mit den Einstellungen in der make.conf nicht?

Danke..

PS: Verwende den aktuellsten gcc 2.95.3 für Gentoo 1.2

----------

## citizen428

Schonmal mit dieser Reihenfolge versucht?

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow -mmmx"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow -mmmx"

```

Vielleicht ist das unwichtig, aber ich hab mcpu respektive march immer nur vor den anderen Optionen gesehen. Und 3dnow sowie mmx hab ich in der USE-Variablen, nicht bei den Compilerflags, wo ich sie bei "man gcc" auch nicht finde.

----------

## Neo@X-factor

Danke... das mmmx und m3dnow geht erst ab einer 3.X Version des gcc.

Hab nun das:

CFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations"

und es ist deutlich schneller geworden

----------

## SNo0py

 *Neo@X-factor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations"
> ...

 

Was machen denn -fomit-frame-pointer  und -fexpensive-optimizations bzw. woher kann ich mir diese Informationen holen? Sind diese Optionen sinnvoll?

thx

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  woher kann ich mir diese Informationen holen? Sind diese Optionen sinnvoll?
> 
> 

 

Lies die Manualpage von gcc (man gcc) und entscheide dann ob du glaubst daß diese Sachen für dich Sinn machen.

----------

## SNo0py

Danke für die Info!

M.

PS: warum denk ich mir im Nachhinein immer, "Die Frage war irgendie sinnlos.."???

----------

